# 1990 KA24E sputtering



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

My car sputters/missing at low RPM acceleration. Looking under the hood I grabed the harness beside the head and it got worse. I see out of this harness wires come out to the injectors so I think i gotta bad spot in the harness. Whats the name of this specific section of the harness? I would like to purchase it new. thanks mike


----------



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

The electrical connections that plug into the injectors are brittle and broken. when i mess with them it misses. So maybe its the connectors that are bad and not a broken wire in the harness. Where can get these connectors? PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can get them here:

1990 Nissan 240SX Wiring Harness & Connectors - Aftermarket & Genuine OEM


----------



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

sweet! thanks buddy. Now if it only fixes my problem.


----------

